# new here



## jparker1167

well im new here and just wanted to say hey to everyone, name is joe parker im 25 and from pennsylvania. i keep snakes mostly i have around 65 - 70 snakes total mostly keep venomous snakes tho. here is what i keep well i guess ill keep looking around on the fourms and see whats going on. it will be nice to meet everyone

16 ball pythons, 6 burmese pythons, 1 dwarf reticulated python, 5 amazon tree boas, 4 milks snakes, 1 king snake, 4 corn snakes, 2 tri-colored hognose, 2 osage copperheads, 3 northern pacific rattler snakes, 2 panamint rattler snakes, 2 malayan pit vipers, 2 west african gaboon vipers, 2 southern copperheads, 2 cantils, 3 levantine adders, 1 formosa cobra, 2 rhino viper, 1 saw scaled viper, 2 desert horned vipers, 2 sri lankan cobras, 1 moroccan cobra, 1 suphan cobra, 1 sunset monocle cobra, 1 double het monocle cobra, 1 black and white spitting cobra, 1 balck neck spitting cobra,


----------



## fury

HOLY SHIP !!!!

I MUST SEE PICTURES.


----------



## jmax611

very impressive collection


----------



## Mettle

Sounds like a very interesting collection you have there.

What got you into hots?


----------



## Chapz

Damn........Do u shower with ur snakes? j/k.

That must be a crazy amount of collection.

Welcome aboard and enjoy the site.

Lots of nice people and info here.


----------



## dalyhawk

Very nice, welcome to the site! I actually have a ball python measuring about 4'. I named it Jack Daniels, ha ha


----------



## jparker1167

thanks for the welcome, i have kept snakes for about 12 years just kinda always liked the venomous so i started off slow with false water cobras then copperheads and rattlers ect here are a few pics

pinstripe ball python










albino green burm










rhino viper










puff adder










gaboon viper










moroccan cobra


----------



## psychofish

Hey buddy, glad to see I got you 
here for all to see your collection.

that gaboon is bad


----------



## ...Jay...

DAMN! You dont like snakes do ya?
















More pictures the better. and welcome to the site


----------



## jparker1167

hey fish whats up, nah i dont like snakes to much lol


----------



## JorgeRemigio

You are most welcome mate!!!

Great collection you've got!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Red Eyes

Welcome to P-Fury! That is one big collection


----------



## fury

HOLY SHIP !!!!

I MUST SEE PICTURES.

awesome collection ! especially that gaboon viper.

Keep um coming.


----------



## jparker1167

thanks everyone here are a few more pics

green tree python










cali. king snake










horned sand viper










levantine viper










formosa cobra










thanks everyone here are a few more pics

green tree python










cali. king snake










horned sand viper










levantine viper










formosa cobra


----------



## Mettle

You have an impressive colection - ever more so when e get to see the pics! WOW! Thanks for sharing and feel free to continue sharing.

Do you mind telling us about some of the safety precausions that you exercise with your hots? Just to let people know that hots are NOT are starter snake and are not for everyone.

Cheers.


----------



## psychofish

main safety precaution.... Don't get bit


----------



## jparker1167

well the main thing i do is use a snake hook like in this pic with a mojave rattle snake. i tail the larger rattlers and the cobras. def. not something you want to do unless you know what your doing. and free handling is not something i would try.


----------



## lewis

i dont like picking my corn up if hes in a bad mood let alone one of those bad boys impressive collection whats your favourite one.


----------



## jparker1167

my favorite are the cobras


----------



## lewis

you not got a king then any reasons for that.


----------



## ...Jay...

^ Probably because they get huge. Hots are dangerous enough when they aren't 15+ feet long.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

impressive

im guessing food bills gotta suck and police probably suspect you have a growop in your house with all those tanks (heat lights)

one last thing why do you need that many? 16 ball pythons? all different morphs or breeding projects?


----------



## jparker1167

well i dont have a king cobra right now for a few reasons one of them being they usually only eat other snakes and i dont know where i could get frozen snakes from another reason is they stress out and die really easy, i know a guy that is expecting some baby kings and he said he would let me know if he gets any. im sure ill keep one sooner or later, i have been thinking about getting a pair of east african green mambas from a guy i know. they are an adult pair.

i have all the ball pythons because i was planning on breeding them but im more into the venomous snakes now, i have some ball morphs pastels, pinstripe, het albino, het axanthic.

also i dont use tanks i use rack systems and vision cages, food bill is not to bad


----------



## TimmyTeam

If your in Ontario my work has lots of frozen snakes/lizards.


----------



## StryfeMP

great collection. welcome to pfury. ever been bit by one of your snakes? having that many I'm sure there's been at least one occurance.


----------



## jparker1167

no im not in canada, i live in pennsylvania hots are not legal in canada.

i have been bit by non venomous more times then i could count, but have never been bit by a venomous snake


----------



## piranawick

Impressive collection....do you keep anti venom on hand, just in case?


----------



## jparker1167

no i dont keep anti venom, its not easy to get and is expensive it only has a shelf life of like 3 years


----------



## psychofish

how far are you from a hosp that has it?


----------



## jparker1167

im about 5 mins from a hostpital, they would fly it in


----------

